# first post



## What ? (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been married 15 years 4 yrs of such my wife has not been faithful . My name - - What ? is still is how I feel about it. I have kids and we all deal with it. What a mess. - Lies - Drugs - The other men who who have no honer among men also . But here I am a husband with a cheating wife. This is not good and yet this is what I have


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Ouch, think you have to man up, and ask her to get lost, at least with the info you provided. I know it hurts, but you'll never get past those issues to save the relationship, and doesn't sound like she cares much anyways.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry you are going through this. I'm moving your thread over to the infidelity section. You should get a lot more advice there. You may want to give more information also.


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

When did you find out? What do you want to do?


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Thumper said:


> Ouch, think you have to man up, and ask her to get lost, at least with the info you provided. I know it hurts, but you'll never get past those issues to save the relationship, and doesn't sound like she cares much anyways.


Are you here looking for advice or just to make a statement ?

Advice needs more info. Take the time if you can to break it down into a time line and lets see what we can do for you. There is a lot of good help here. You basically get the insight from many people across the world dealing with the same issues. Plus everyone here has going to therapy or a marriage counselor at least once or twice, so you get more insight from what everyone here learns from there own experiences in those sessions.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Did you just say drugs? That right there is your cue to apply for full custody and divorce your cheating wife. Do you want your kids to grow up to be addicts themselves?


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheating. Lies. Drugs.
What more do you want to send her out?

Read the newbies link

Do 180


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Tough love.
Self respect.
Your kids first, over everything.

Elaborate a little more. Tell us your story.


----------



## totallyunexpected (Nov 21, 2012)

Please share your story! That's the only way we can help, and it is a very cathartic exercise. (Just split it up into paragraphs - as it will surely get long as they all do.) 

In the meantime, read the newbies link. It really helps you make sense of the chaos. Here it is:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

"The other men who who have no honer among men also"

From what I've experienced there is no honor on either side of the genders when it comes to cheating, secrecy etc. My H's first affair (15 yrs ago) was with a single woman with a daughter who would not give up after he broke it off and I told her to back off as this was my family she was messing with, kids were involved ( I have 2). The 2nd one has two boys the same age as my two boys. She apologized for causing me pain, but this was little compensation for all the time lost with my husband and the potential damage to my family. I could never do this to another couple/family. But that is me, there is no honor in these people, and I am not giving H a pass either.


----------

